# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Nintendo Wii/DS] Επισκευή Nintendo 3DS

## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Καλημέρα σε όλα τα μέλη! Έχω μια παιχνιδομηχανή Nintendo 3DS η οποία τον τελευταίο καιρό παρουσιάζει το εξής πρόβλημα: Η επάνω οθόνη παρουσιάζει διακοπές στο φωτισμό της. Υποψιάζομαι την εύκαμπτη καλωδιοταινία η οποία συνδέει το απάνω με το κάτω μέρος της συσκευής. Επειδή δεν έχω πείρα από τέτοιες συσκευές, θα ήθελα τη συμβουλή σας σχετικά με το που ή το πως θα πρέπει να επισκευαστεί. Ευχαριστώ!!!  :Help:

----------


## angel_grig

Γενικα με λιγη προσοχη μπορεις να το κανεις και μονος σου..υπαρχουν απειρα Tutorials στο youtube (πχ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GkdZrnIHV4) για το πως θα το ανοιξεις,και αν χρειαστει παραγγελνεις την οθονη απο ebay(το εχω κανει).Μπορεις να επικοινωνησεις με την επισημη αντιπροσωπεια (την nortec) δες εδω:http://www.nintendo.gr/support-en.html εκτος και εαν σε βοηθησει καποιος απο εδω.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ευχαριστώ, θα το προσπαθήσω. Αν χρειαστώ καλωδιοταινία (επειδή η οθόνη λειτουργεί κανονικά αν πατηθεί λίγο), έχεις υπόψη σου πώς θα τη βρώ;

----------


## angel_grig

H καλωδιοταινια παει μαζι με την οθονη-δεν υπαρχει ξεχωριστα.Μπορει να εχει κοπει καπου..αν δεν το ανοιξεις δυσκολο να ξερεις..μπορει επισης να χρειαζεται να μπει καλυτερα στην υποδοχη της.Δες εδω για να καταλαβεις καλυτερα  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Replacemen...item231a490210

----------

